

Stories from a Navy Fighter Pilot: Combat (2010) - bkohlmann
http://conservativeorthodoxy.blogspot.com/2010/04/combat.html

======
skyebook
I read a bunch of your posts the other day when you linked in what IIRC was a
thread asking about HN'ers working in non-tech.

Really thoughtful and well-written stuff, thank you for writing.

